# Synth and gnome-contacts



## fernandel (Jun 9, 2016)

Synth has a problem to build deskutils/gnome-contacts.
I got:


> raised PORTSCAN.SEEK_FAILURE:
> deskutil/gnome-contacts was expected to be blocked
> by devel/gettext-runtime



If I use 
	
	



```
make install
```
 it build and install without errors.

And from the synth failure log:


> checking for GNU gettext in libc... no
> checking for iconv... yes
> checking for working iconv... yes
> checking how to link with libiconv... /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
> ...



It is strange because everything is installed.

Thank you.

BTW: Is it Synth useful to install KDE from area51, please?


----------



## fernandel (Jun 10, 2016)

I am back to portmaster and everything works fine.

Fernandel


----------

